# YouTube won't work on my TiVo 4k streaming



## Sfariah (Jul 11, 2021)

I got a TiVo 4k streaming device. Sometimes YouTube plays fine. However other times YouTube refuses to play the video and pretends it did play it all in my history.
I currently don't have YouTube TV so this is just regular YouTube.


----------

